# What is this tricycle and about how old?



## delgan (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Rambler (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you have a photo from any other angle? The three you posted are all exactly the same.


----------



## delgan (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes please check my other post and sorry about the three


----------



## delgan (Apr 13, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Do you have a photo from any other angle? The three you posted are all exactly the same.



Don't have a picture from another since this is on a for sale site locally than the other angle that is on the other post above.


----------



## Rambler (Apr 13, 2017)

delgan said:


> Don't have a picture from another since this is on a for sale site locally than the other angle that is on the other post above.



My guess is 1940's or 1950's. Sorry, I can't identify the manufacturer. from this or the other post photos. Hopefully someone else will know what brand it is.


----------



## delgan (Apr 13, 2017)

Rambler said:


> My guess is 1940's or 1950's. Sorry, I can't identify the manufacturer. from this or the other post photos. Hopefully someone else will know what brand it is.



Thanks. I have looked everywhere and the closest thing I have found is Iver Johnson. The bottom of the fender is shaped like one I seen, but foot pieces don't have the slots that the Johnson has nor the type of handlebars this one has. In fact, I haven't seen another that has the bar on the bars like this one has. I like the "stem?" that holds the handle bars-similar to Elgin. Think they are asking too much for it--$75 but might see what I can get it for.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2017)

Delgan, I'll take a stab at it. I'm thinking this is an American National tricycle from the early 1930s. The style front fender, front rod design, along with the long spring seat are from this time period. American National trikes also sported those rings you see on both front and rear hubs. Take a look at some of the AN trike ads on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/american_national.php?osCsid=ci2tq4p4ns5eqv0lpoitoc3h25

The Iver Johnson trikes of the era did also have the front rods, but they had a different offset style bend to them and different rear step pads as you noticed. If I could see the shape of the rear step plates better I could be more certain whether it's an AN or not. They had a distinctive shape to them.

Actually, $75 isn't too unreasonable for this one since it is pretty much complete, however I'd think around $50 or so would be fair based on its overall rough condition, missing seat cover and front tire...just my two cents. A lot of sellers are asking way too much for older trikes in fair to poor condition these days, which has kept me from buying any more. This seller is at least being a little more realistic in price.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 13, 2017)

I am also thinking 30's. 
American national would be a good guess. 
Neck looks like a match off a 37-38 aluminum body skippy trike.  
Skippy and a few others also had a few trikes that used crossbrace bars. 
I have had both of these skippy trikes posted on the cabe within the last couple years that you may find use as examples to closer identify this trike. 
Cool piece. 
Mark


----------



## delgan (Apr 13, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Delgan, I'll take a stab at it. I'm thinking this is an American National tricycle from the early 1930s. The style front fender, front rod design, along with the long spring seat are from this time period. American National trikes also sported those rings you see on both front and rear hubs. Take a look at some of the AN trike ads on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/american_national.php?osCsid=ci2tq4p4ns5eqv0lpoitoc3h25
> 
> The Iver Johnson trikes of the era did also have the front rods, but they had a different offset style bend to them and different rear step pads as you noticed. If I could see the shape of the rear step plates better I could be more certain whether it's an AN or not. They had a distinctive shape to them.
> 
> ...



Dave, the lady said in her ad that she had the tire so that is a plus. I also think there is a slight blue coloring on the fork similar to the blue American. Thanks for the reply and now to see what her bottom dollar is.


----------



## delgan (Apr 13, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> I am also thinking 30's.
> American national would be a good guess.
> Neck looks like a match off a 37-38 aluminum body skippy trike.
> Skippy and a few others also had a few trikes that used crossbrace bars.
> ...



Thanks Mark all help is appericated.


----------

